# Grub Befehl



## ohrfond (11. Dezember 2004)

Ich hatte RedHat Linux auf meinem Notebook installiert, aus Speicherplatzgründen hab ich die Partition mit Linux wieder gelöscht (unter Windows). Ich startete den Computer neu und folgendes kommt:


GNU GRUB version 0.95 (635 lower / 522496k upper memory)

[ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename.]

grub>



Das Grub Startsystem sucht noch immer nach Linux und ich komme nicht zu Windows zurück. Gibt es irgendeinen Befehl mit den ich von der Windows-Partition starte?


----------



## olaf_1976 (11. Dezember 2004)

Windows XP CD rein und zur Wiederherstellungskonsole
Dort eingeben:
fixmbr c:


Wenn das nciht langt dann  nochmal mit diesem probieren
fimbr c:
fixboot c:
copy x:\i386\ntldr c:\
copy x:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\
(x entspricht dem CD Laufwerk)


greetz olaf_1976


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Dezember 2004)

Deine Windows-Version wäre interessant gewesen, aber es wird wohl XP sein.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials150765.html&highlight=grub+entfernen
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials27801.html&highlight=grub+entfernen

Unter Win9x müsstest du von einer Start-Diskette booten und "fdisk /mbr" eingeben, um den MBR neu zu schreiben.


----------



## ohrfond (12. Dezember 2004)

Das Problem ist aber, dass ich mein CD-Laufwerk nur unter Windows XP öffnen kann, anders nicht. Damit ich die Windows-CD einlegen kann, muss ich zumindest einmal vorher im Windows gewesen sein. Dann kann ich erst den Bootloader enfernen.
Ich suche also nur einen Befehl um von der Windows-Partition zu booten. Bitte um Hilfe 





Ich habe noch einmal im INternet gesucht und bin auf diese Seite gekommen, genau das was ich gesucht hab. Jetzt funktioniert wieder alles
Wens interressiert: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Chain-loading.html#Chain-loading

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Dezember 2004)

Mit der Grub Kommandozeile kann man auch von Windows booten (ansonsten mit c in die kommandozeile wechseln).

   Eingeben:

```
root (hd0,0)
  chainloader +1
```
 
   Beispiele für Partitionen:
   hda       = (hd0)
   hda1      = (hd0,0)
   hda5      = (hd0,4)
   hda6      = (hd0,5)
   hda7      = (hd0,6)

 EDIT:
*  Ups. letztes Posting übersehen =)
   sorry*


----------

